

Ask HN: private "email" campaigns for startups software? - snitko

We're developing a new project right now and to get more involved with the real people we'd like to selectively email some individuals (example: medical bloggers, who may be interested in the product and help us make it better). I assume we'd have to collect over thousand of emails over time. Obviously it's hard to manage this amount of contacts. Sure, I'll be able to read all the replies, but what I'd like to be able to do is to store the relevant info along with them: names, locations, occupation, number of days it took them to reply, some notes about their replies ("not very interested" or "annoyed" or "excited"), then effectively retrieve and use the contacts again if they qualify and send back some prepared "thank you" emails or other slightly customized replies. Well, you get the picture. Spreadsheet does not really solve the automation problem here.<p>Any software for these purposes?
======
mschaecher
Salesforce is good, but might be overkill. Highrise is simple and easy, once
you have a contact in highrise you can BCC your Highrise account directly from
your email client and it will add the messages to the person in the emails
contact history.

The custom tagging you can set up in Highrise is great too. For instance you
could use a custom tag scheme of: "not very interested" = NVI "annoyed" = AN
"Excited" = EX and then add those tags to people as you work through them,
then you have the ability to filter by those.

------
az
Salesforce.com

